# Guess who just showed up at my door



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

she is SOOO sweet, thankfully she has her name and # on her collar, her name is Sady, she knows sit, and her Papa will come get her in about an hour...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Smart people. There is a Great Pyrenees at my local shelter that no one has claimed so far.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

She’s pretty!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad you could find her owner. She's a beauty!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Smart people. There is a Great Pyrenees at my local shelter that no one has claimed so far.


Maybe a good addition to the farm family lol?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

she is a beauty! and SOOO sweet! he was a nice guy two, and sead she does this often, she even stands on the HWY (we are right on it) and gets a ride to town, gets a hamburger, then they bring her back mg: smart dog! this is the first time I have seen her, but I dont think it will be the last :heehee: he only lives about a mile from me... "we'l be back" LOL!

maybe next time I will send her back after a full grooming, she needs it LOL!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Niko put on his dining suit and lured her in. Smart Niko! Big , good looking girlfriend.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah they wander lol. 
I do still think it's funny that the US only imported half the team.
The little dog keeps the herd together and tells the big dog when they're needed. They wait for guidance that isn't here anymore. Too bad really...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My mostly collie/ little bit GP mix does just that, keeps the herd. She tells the GP/Anatolian something's up and he comes roaring over with his big voice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I know they do that for security in some places, have both a little yippy dog and a big protection dog, aka, a chihuahua and a German shepherd, or a min pin and a doberman, Niko wasnt out when Sady came, but we can still give him the credit! LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

goathiker said:


> I do still think it's funny that the US only imported half the team.
> The little dog keeps the herd together and tells the big dog when they're needed. They wait for guidance that isn't here anymore. Too bad really...


Wait, there's another dog you're supposed to add to the herd? We don't have them here in the US?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There are a very few. They are Berger De Pyrenees.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

goathiker said:


> There are a very few. They are Berger De Pyrenees.


WE NEEEEEED PICS!!!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

spidy1 said:


> WE NEEEEEED PICS!!!!!


Pics and info in the below link.
https://www.dogbreedinfo.com/bergerdespyrenees.htm


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Pics and info in the below link.
> https://www.dogbreedinfo.com/bergerdespyrenees.htm


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

wow, beautiful, thanks!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

It was nothing. Literally, it was nothing. But you are very welcome for that nothing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I knew it wouldnt be long..... Sady's back!








fully groomed this time!!!


----------



## samidaho (Jun 14, 2019)

Curious: has anybody else realized that this thread is also going goofy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

very goofy, the new posts are in the wrong spot, above the old ones not below like they should be


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> I knew it wouldnt be long..... Sady's back!
> View attachment 160873
> 
> fully groomed this time!!!


Hahhha that is funny! Did you groom her or did she come for her fly by that way?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

she came well groomed, her Mama or Papa must have got tired of the ringlets!


----------

